# Recycled Rubber Mulch



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone have a source for rubber playground mulch?

We are looking at re-mulching some play lots for a couple of apartment projects. Dig out and dispose of the old wood mulch and put this stuff down.

So far I am having trouble finding it in bulk quantities. We sure as heck don't want to be fooling with 50 lb. bags of this stuff.

Any ideas?


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Tom,

Google rubber mulch and your area. There are many manufactures to choose from. Many of the dealers just arrange direct shipping from the manufacturer, so if you have site limitation it may be beneficial to work with a local landscape material supplier who can deliver as you need it.

Read through the different gradings and processes each one uses. Some of the lower grades can still contain wire shreds from the tires. Also watch out for dark colors as they will get hot in direct sun.

I looked at this for a YMCA preschool project a few years ago.
My local landscape material supplier was a dealer at the time. You could order by the bag (50lbs) or 1000 lbs bulk shipment. I think it was just a pallet of 20 bags. For the area we were doing it became too expensive an option.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, there's a company right up the road from me that makes it. I bet you can just run a truck up.
http://www.manta.com/coms2/dnbcompany_6yzs3x


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Aframe said:


> Tom,
> 
> Google rubber mulch and your area. There are many manufactures to choose from. Many of the dealers just arrange direct shipping from the manufacturer, so if you have site limitation it may be beneficial to work with a local landscape material supplier who can deliver as you need it.
> 
> ...


I was curious about the steel belts, that will be nice for kids to play with.




If you have Menards near you they sell the stuff in larger quantities.





.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I started out with the google search. Found a few companies that ship it in 2,000 lb sacks. None were local. 

Chambersburg is definitely an option, about 1.5 hour drive, we can haul 11 tons with our trucks so that would be much better than the per ton freight delivery. I will call them in the AM.

No Menard's in this area.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## woodstone (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm interested in this stuff. When its down, make sure you throw up some finished pics.


----------



## SquirrelNmoose (Jan 12, 2008)

There are plenty of places that sell EPDM new (looks like crumbs) rubber in colors different mesh sixes and in 1500lb quantities. 
Recycled rubber tires (look like shavings) is used as the first coat, buff. It provides more cushion than the EPDM crumb.

Be careful and check local laws about installing this. Around here it needs to be tested against fall height specs. for certain applications.

You also need a system underneath to drain and keep mud/dirt from pushing back up through the product.

We use this for a different application but here are a few links I cam across in my research.
http://www.gametime.com/index.asp?url=http://www.gametime.com/gtimpax/bond_rubber.asp
http://www.groundsforplay.com/rubber.html
http://www.safetyturf.com/installation_details.html
http://www.safetysurfusa.com/poured-in-place.asp
http://www.midwestelastomers.com/

Google crumb rubber

Also many cities/states have tax benefits for using recycled rubber.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I drove by the project today and it turns out they have had someone fill the areas with wood chips. So it looks like we won't be installing rubber mulch there after all.

It would have been nice/professional if the management company had let us know, but what can you do. 

Thanks for all the info, at least we have a supplier lined up for future possibilities.


----------



## Rubber Mulchman (Oct 6, 2009)

*I have rubber mulch*

I sell rubber mulch & I ship nationwide. I have it in the 30 pound bag, 2 yard boxes & by the yard. Let me know if I can help or answer and questions. Southeasternrubbermulch.com :thumbsup:


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

Does the rubber mulch in the States have a special citrus scent added to it like it does over here?


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

person to person combat is trained on that stuff... go kiddies


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Try a scrap yard. I know theres a yard a couple miles from my house that makes it from tires people bring in...


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

nvm you asked that over 9 months ago lol


----------

